# Supplements anyone?



## -steve- (Dec 3, 2009)

Well since moving from my old home and having to leave my lovely muay thai gym, who were awesome enough that for 60$ a month offered 4 lessons a week and let u come train anytime you felt like as long as it didnt interfere with classes and had sparring on sundays I've been at a loss of what to do.Thankfully I found a kickboxing gym, who offers 2 classes a week.However I still have allot of time on my hands 

Well I have access to two gyms now(bodybuilding not martial arts) for free, one right across the street from my house and one at my college. With huge time gaps between classes I have taken to going to the gym(s). I'd be a fool not to take advantage of free gym time when people pay as much as 100$ a month for this ****.

Any way i'll cut to the chase, does anyone here take supplements? Currently I'm taking whey protein powder, to help repair my muscles. However I remember my good friend who had this stuff, "VPX NO Shotgun". Sounds pretty hardcore huh, anyyways we'd take this crap before going to muay thai and man wed be like machines, often staying(with the coaches permission of course) for 2 classes instead of one.

So I'm wondering if any of you guys take any supplements, it could be anything as simple vitamins. Anything please share as I'm interested in this sort of thing. Anyone here weight train at all? I know its not as fun as martial arts training but hey, its better then sitting on your couch eating Doritos off your belly while idly scratching your nether regions. Sorry for the unnecessarily long post, I'm new in town and very very lonely.


----------



## Flea (Dec 20, 2009)

While I have no opposition to Doritos and nether regions in general, you might enjoy this thread.  :uhyeah:


----------



## chungdokwan123 (Dec 27, 2009)

-steve- said:


> > So I'm wondering if any of you guys take any supplements, it could be anything as simple vitamins. Anything please share as I'm interested in this sort of thing.
> 
> 
> A good complete multi-vitamin......1000 mg of Vitamin C for a multitude of reasons........Vitamin D to offset inflammation........each and every day.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't understand half the word salad being thrown at me with the workout supplements, meal replacement, various vitamin pills for all kinds of things.  I would love to read a detailed account on what is what because all I take is a Centrum daily ... maybe I can get an edge.


----------



## Flea (Dec 27, 2009)

I take 1000mg of fish oil for brain health.  And an upscale multivitamin.  I also occasionally take a magnesium supplement, in modest doses, for relaxation.  When I get depressed I'll take a B-complex supplement to boost me back up.  I've learned to B-careful with that however, as too much can push me into a manic state.  In short, all my supplement use is focused on one particular health issue.  It works for me.  

Ultimately there's no substitute for clean livin' and we all know that here.  Eat right, sleep right, exercise, and socialize.  Supplements can't fix anything until you have those factors in place, but they can make a big difference once you do.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 27, 2009)

besides a multi-vitamin I take Glucosimine with Chondrotine and MSM, Ginseng, Omega 3-6-9, organic blueberry and cherry concentrates, Ginko Biloba, CQ10 and  Bromelain.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 27, 2009)

During my current recovery phase from last year's surgeries, I am currently taking a multi-vitamin and some Twinlab Amino Fuel tablets for muscle rebuilding.


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 28, 2009)

A good general multivitamin, plus an oregano oil capsule and a few tablespoons of coconut oil--which I'm not sure counts as a supplement, because I stir fry my food with it. But it does have medicinal qualities.


----------



## Flea (Dec 28, 2009)

What do they do for you?  I've seen the coconut oil in stores, but I've never heard about health benefits.  I'll bet it's great in a stir-fry, especially for Thai food.


----------



## grydth (Dec 28, 2009)

Multivitamin with phytosterol  2 per day
Fish Oil 1200mg 3 per day
Co Q-10 200 mg 1 per day
70% Dark Chocolate 2 squares per day


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Flea said:


> What do they do for you? I've seen the coconut oil in stores, but I've never heard about health benefits. I'll bet it's great in a stir-fry, especially for Thai food.


 
Coconut oil is full of medium chain triglycerides, which are what you want in a healthy diet. But for me specifically, coconut oil helps combat systemic yeast infection. Taken with the oregano oil caps, it's a one-two punch.

Yes, it is good in various Asian stir fry dishes. I also love to stir fry simple chicken and veggies in it, with a touch of lime. Very tropical tasting. Coconut oil can be used in any recipe that calls for either oils or shortening--it's solid at room temp. I'll have to try my black bean cake recipe with it next.


----------



## xJOHNx (Dec 29, 2009)

A multivitamin every 2 days, a form of prevention for massive B12 shortage.

Apart from that nothing actually.

I no longer use pre and post workout shakes. As the pre-workoutshakes made me go for two hours straight lifting weights. Sure, I raised the bar (pun intented) every single workout, but I was no longer in touch with myself. That and the shakes & shivers afterwards.

Met one of my old gym buddies this night, he stopped doing it too. He took 'Dark Rage' and almost ended up in the hospital because of Tachycardia.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've actually carried coconut oil backpacking for a few meals that needed oil...  As said, it's solid and much less mess than trying to carry a container of cooking oil!


----------

